# Webseite aufrufen mit Java (Link artig)



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
wie kann ich möglichst einfach mit Java eine URL im Standardbrowser des Users aufrufen lassen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Genau das was du suchst:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html#browse(java.net.URI)


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2007)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht noch ein kleines Anwendungsbeispiel geben? Welche Klassen muss man importieren?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Na die Desktop Klasse  :wink: 

```
Desktop.getDesktop().browse(myURI);
```


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

Hi,


das geht auf diese Weise aber erst ab JDK 1.6. Welche JDK verwendest du denn?


gruß


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

ich verwende 1.5


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2007)

Dann hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Plattformabhängig über Runtime#exec
2. Über eine externe Bibliothek:
https://jdic.dev.java.net/


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

3. Forumsuche
Ich erinnere mich an mindestens 3 Threads, in denen das gefragt wurde.


----------

